# Vape bands are so.....2016?



## Waine (18/4/17)

It occurred to me that I don't use vape bands anymore. I saw some in my office draw, and put them on for this pic. At one stage I was so paranoid about my glass breaking, but no more...

Is the "vape band" craze over?

Do you still use vape bands?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (18/4/17)

Never used them. Don't see the need to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SpiralSequence (18/4/17)

I am dripping exclusively now so vape bands have sent to the retirement home. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coldcat (18/4/17)

Considering the nightmare to find a glass for my one tank I won't risk it. got a batman band that's inverted so it's just black. Not a fan of what is out, and really hate those slogan bands.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cor (18/4/17)

My mage gta allways had its bands on and a few days ago for some reason i took them off and boom my tank droped and cracked and i have no spare glass now my tank has a lair of dcfix on it till i can replace it so yes ile still use them

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Cespian (18/4/17)

Only time I ever used a vape band was to keep my Crius V3 from leaking by the AFC. Also mainly drip so these were quite pointless for me.


----------



## SAVaper (18/4/17)

I agree. I will continue using them for specific tanks. Also had the unfortunate incident where I lost a glass that could have been avoided.
I use whatever band comes out of the drawer first. No matter what colour or slogan. I am not bothered

Reactions: Winner 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/4/17)

Used them for a few days and then never again...


----------



## KZOR (18/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Used them for a few days and then never again...


I display them so i have something to remind me of how i had the tendency in the beginning to waste money on unnecessary vape gear.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (18/4/17)

Yep - they are soooooooooooooooooo 2016! EW!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (18/4/17)

I cut them for my Billet box,as a condensation guard.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Waine (18/4/17)

LOL. some cool feedback.

This was really a fun post...

My take? Vape bands are generally Fugly! Seriously! They were cool, but are no longer... Having said that: for some good vaping folk, I can equate a vape band to a "Durex Featherlite", on a night out, in your wallet, with a honey,... of note, and....but...! Except... when the 1 G glass tank shatters after a few lemonades, and a drop, you are still smiling, because....you wore..... "protection". 

Lately, just lately.... call me a snob...I think vape bands ruin the beauty of an RTA, just my opinion, but! secondly, look at it this way: if your tank breaks, you have a perfect excuse to buy a new one

Respect to those who use vape bands! Last year I was religious about wearing mine. But it is crazy how one's opinion and views on something (as small as a vape band) can so easily change. 

mine are lying in a cup....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## LynkedZA (18/4/17)

I tend to lose my bands pulling my vape out of jeans pockets. I use them when i have them as vaping is a lifestyle not a fashion show for me. I dont want to buy new glass every week.

Sent from my LG-H840 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ET (18/4/17)

I'm stil a firm believer in better to have one on then not and i loves my batman band

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Scissorhands (18/4/17)

Last used in TFv4 days to stop the fill door from swinging open and dumping juice!

Since then ZERO bands and ZERO glass breaks

Conclusion : i would only consider using it if i didn't have a spare glass ( if i owned a vape band!)

Nice thread


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/4/17)

No space on my BB's for a Vape Band.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## gdigitel (18/4/17)

The following image is the resultant of my vape band removing itself for the umpteenth time from my atty in my pocket. It happened quite some time ago and I liked it so much that I actually replaced the original band already. Don't you think it accentuates my wedding ring? Vapers bling. I have actually seen at least one other person with a similar taste in jewellery.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Tashy (18/4/17)

Hahahaha, that's funny... yeah, I think I put mine on once and then gave it away. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Keyaam (18/4/17)

None of my atties have glass. I only use drippers. And yes vape bands are so 2016


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KB_314 (18/4/17)

Used them when I used RTA's and Sub-ohm tanks. Mainly because I once broke a Trinity Sub X tank (almost cried) and the Theorem RTA's would break if you looked at them funny.
With only 1 tank left in my rotation, and even then it barely gets used (Petri is much too pretty for a vape band) this is whats left of the bands - now living on the cheap plastic bell-cap that replaced said Trinity:


----------



## RichJB (18/4/17)

What are these "tanks" and "glass" of which people speak? I must look into this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Christos (18/4/17)

KB_314 said:


> Used them when I used RTA's and Sub-ohm tanks. Mainly because I once broke a Trinity Sub X tank (almost cried) and the Theorem RTA's would break if you looked at them funny.
> With only 1 tank left in my rotation, and even then it barely gets used (Petri is much too pretty for a vape band) this is whats left of the bands - now living on the cheap plastic bell-cap that replaced said Trinity:
> View attachment 92042


I still use my theorem and still have all the original glass unbroken  
I guess I'm just extra careful knowing how easy it is to break when removing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KB_314 (19/4/17)

Christos said:


> I still use my theorem and still have all the original glass unbroken
> I guess I'm just extra careful knowing how easy it is to break when removing.


I became more careful after slicing my finger open. Such a flawed tank in many ways and I moaned a bit, but I enjoyed it and somehow had (and still have) 3 of them. None have been used for quite a while though


----------



## kev mac (19/4/17)

Waine said:


> View attachment 91999
> 
> 
> It occurred to me that I don't use vape bands anymore. I saw some in my office draw, and put them on for this pic. At one stage I was so paranoid about my glass breaking, but no more...
> ...


No,never have.


----------



## wiesbang (19/4/17)

I use it to remove the driptip on my Mage. People who own a Mage knows how real the struggle is

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (19/4/17)

I use vape bands on most of my tanks

Think i have only broken a glass once - but then again i have been using the bands, so maybe that has helped.

I just dont like very thick bands because then you cant see the juice level easily

Am quite careful with my vape gear. Havent dropped a device onto the floor in quite a while. I do occasionally knock it over when its standing on a desk but it just falls flat on the desk and nothing breaks (touch wood)

I dropped my Reo once onto the tiles and the only thing that broke was the drip tip - luckily it was one of the standard delrin ones and i had a replacement.

Am also not a big fan of the statements on the vape bands - barring one or two

Would like it if there were more colours and they were on the thinner side and plain

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (19/4/17)

I've never liked the look of vape bands, and especially not the ones with words as none of them accurately reflect my personality (I haven't yet found one that says "**** off" or "I  Beer", something witty you know? ).

However I do keep one on my Murdered out Subox + Subtank setup, a black one with white stars outlined on it. And for no other reason than I think it suits the setup.

I'm very careful about my kit, and the only glass I've broken was on a Cerabis and done intentionally.

Wow, I'm all over the place here! In short I think they look crappy and are unnecessary for me (barring one or two).

Interesting thread @Waine !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff (19/4/17)

Vaping-wise, I only use vape bands as gripping aids for disassembling tanks (especially on tanks where people forget to pre-lube orings prior to assembly).

The best use I have for 18mm vapebands is to secure my compact memory sticks:


...fits nice and snug

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------

